# SISTEMA Schalstellungsüberwachung Schütz



## Scorch89 (15 Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benötige etwas Hilfe, bzw. erhoffe ich mir etwas Input, so dass ich mit meinem Problem etwas weiter komme.
Ich habe einen Antrieb den ich mit Kategorie 3 und PL d absichern möchte. Dafür habe ich einen sicheren Türschalter, dieser soll aber weiter nicht beachtet werden, sowie zwei parallele Schütze die die Leistung des Antriebs schalten. 
Mir geht es jetzt hauptsächlich um das Thema Fehlererkennung der Schütze. In Kategorie 3 ist ja gefordert, dass einzelne Fehler nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt, der einzelne Fehler aber erkannt werden muss. Ein "verkleben" der Kontakte eines Schützes führt nicht zum Verlust der SF, da ja ein Zweites vorhanden ist und die Fehlererkennung würde ich normalerweise über einen SPS-Eingang oder dem Eingang eines Sicherheitsschaltgerätes realisieren.
Beispielhaft würde das dann so aussehen wie in Schaltung 1.​



Nun aber zu meiner Problemstellung. Ich habe keinen Eingang vor Ort, mit dem ich die Spiegelkontakte der Schütze abfragen kann. In SISTEMA gibt es aber immer die wählbare Möglichkeit "Fehlererkennung durch den Prozess". In Schaltung 2 habe ich mir jetzt überlegt, wie ich das mit Öffner- und Schließerkontakt hinbekommen könnte.
Sollte ein Schütz "verkleben", sorgt die Kombination der Öffner und Schließer dafür, dass beim nächsten Schließen des Türkontaktes, der Antrieb nicht mehr anläuft, natürlich muss sichergestellt werden, dass die Schließer schließen bevor die Öffner öffnen.

​



Nun ergeben sich für mich drei Fragen:
1. Ist das grundsätzlich so möglich, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
2. Sind die Kontakte im blau markierten Kreis dann teil der Sicherheitsfunktion? Meines Erachtens sind sie nur zur Fehlererkennung und müssen in SISTEMA nicht berücksichtigt werden.
3. Ist das als Fehlererkennung zulässig und welchen DC Wert erreiche ich damit?


Vielen Dank schon einmal für euren konstruktiven Input.
Gruß Chris​


----------



## det (16 Juni 2020)

Hallo Chris,
ist nicht wirklich sicher weil, wenn z.B. ein Schütz klebt erkennst du das nicht immer. Kat 3 hat glaube ich einen DC >=90%. Ich würde ein Not Halt Modul nehmen, und das Teil entsprechend verdrahten. Das ist dann sicher.

Grüße Delef


----------



## Scorch89 (17 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
In welchem Fall kann ich es nicht erkennen wenn ein Schütz klebt? Steh da gerade evtl. etwas auf dem Schlauch. Eigentlich dürfte der Antrieb das nächste mal nicht anlaufen wenn ein Schütz klebt. Wenn es bei beiden der Fall ist, dann ja. Dies ist in Kategorie 3 aber auch nicht gefordert bzw. schließe ich das über die CCF Beurteilung/Maßnahmen aus.

Wie ist deine Einschätzung zu Punkt 2?
2. Sind die Kontakte im blau markierten Kreis dann teil der Sicherheitsfunktion? Meines Erachtens sind sie nur zur Fehlererkennung und müssen in SISTEMA nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Vielen Dank
Gruß Chris


----------



## det (17 Juni 2020)

Hallo Chris,
beim Kontaktkleben hatte ich Bild 1 vor Augen. Wenn Du nicht zwangsgeführte Schütze verwendest, ist es bei Bild 2 auch möglich. Bei Bild 2 haben Q1 und Q2 keine überlappenden Kontakte, oder? Dann funzt die Schaltung nicht. Dürfte ordentlich rappeln wenn Strom drauf kommt.
Bei Sistema bin ich mal raus. Die fertigen NH Modulen sind zweikanalig, haben Querschlusserkennung, einen Rückführkreis für ext. Schütze, haben eine Startfunktion, sind BG zugelassen etc. Ich würde Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht unbedingt selber erfinden. Such mal die Bedienungsanleitung für PNOZ x2.8P und les dich schlau.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Heinileini (17 Juni 2020)

det schrieb:


> Bei Bild 2 haben Q1 und Q2 keine überlappenden Kontakte, oder? Dann funzt die Schaltung nicht. Dürfte ordentlich rappeln wenn Strom drauf kommt.


Ich denke, "überlappende Kontakte" hat Chris gemeint mit:


Scorch89 schrieb:


> ... natürlich muss sichergestellt werden, dass die Schließer schließen bevor die Öffner öffnen.



Frage: Sind "überlappende Kontakte" überhaupt eindeutig/aussagekräftig, wenn Kontakte kleben???


----------



## det (18 Juni 2020)

Moin,
stimmt Heinileini. Das 2. Zitat habe ich überlesen. Dann müssen die Kontakte aber anders nummeriert werden.  Eindeutig sind überlappende Kontakte nicht. Der Pfad zu Q1+2 wäre immer geschlossen, egal was passiert. Dann kann ich sie auch weg lassen. Einzig der Türschalter würden unterbrechen. Wenn der Schalter hängen bleibt, würde  Motor ewig weiter laufen.
Wie schon gesagt, warum was neu erfinden, was Experten schon perfektioniert haben. So ein NH Modul liegt bei +-70€. Dafür riskiere ich nicht meinen Kopf. ;-)

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Scorch89 (19 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

die Kontakte habe ich gar nicht nummeriert, habe das nur kurz skizziert. Sry falls es dadurch zu Verwirrungen gekommen ist.

​


det schrieb:


> Moin,
> Eindeutig sind Überlappende Kontakte nicht. Der Pfad zu Q1+2 wäre immer geschlossen, egal was passiert. Dann kann ich sie auch weg lassen. Einzig der Türschalter würden unterbrechen. Wenn der Schalter hängen bleibt, würde  Motor ewig weiter laufen.



Falls beide Schätze kleben, wäre der Pfad immer geschlossen, in Kategorie 3 kann eine Anhäufung von Fehlern aber zum Verlust der SF führen.
Bei geschlossener Tür, darf der Motor auch ewig weiterlaufen, da dadurch keine gefährliche Situation entsteht. Es muss natürlich sicher gestellt sein, dass der Türschalter bei geöffneter Tür unterbricht.
Das mit den Überlappenden Kontakten muss man sich natürlich genau ansehen, die Öffner müssen jedenfalls zwingend Spiegelkontakte sein.




det schrieb:


> Moin,





det schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, warum was neu erfinden, was Experten schon perfektioniert haben. So ein NH Modul liegt bei +-70€.



Hättest du da einen Herstellertipp für mich? Ich kenne das nur in etwas höheren Preisklassen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## det (19 Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Xps ac 1321 liegt bei 110€. Habe mit 70€ etwas daneben gelegen. Hatte was anderes vor Augen.

Grüße Detlef


----------

